# Oxalic acid 56 Columbia and another 40 something ish women's Monark



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 6, 2018)

I picked up a few things from the barn and I haven't done a rustoration in a while so I am doing these two for Charles. 




















Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 22, 2018)

It's 2:07, it is pouring rain and I have this fancy barn brick here






And the cute doodle is trying to distract me. I just wanted to make a record of a rustoration

Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 22, 2018)

Acid demand and metal separation prep done. Skipping all of the chemistry here no one listens anyway. Skully says cry me a river













Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ten minutes later


Only 110 degrees 180 is target 2ph target matched
Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Feb 23, 2018)

I can work with this. I accidentally drained the bath at nine. 





Sent from my E6833 using Tapatalk


----------

